# I think my dd swallowed a magnetic letter!



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

Well tonight we had a pretty good scare. My dd was playing with her magnetic letters from the fridge and next thing I know she had one in her mouth. I went to reach to take it out and then she backed up, bumping her head on the pots hanging off our "island", well then she fell on her bum and next thing you know I don't see the letter (it was sticking out of her mouth as I went to grab it). I try to "sweep" her mouth, but its not there. So she is crying and what appears to be choking. I grab her and try to do what I can to dislodge it, while I was doing that I called 911 and we had the fire, police and ambulance here shortly. By then she had calmed down and seemed pretty "normal", she drank a glass of milk and ate a good supper. I'm not 100% sure she swallowed it, but probably 95%. The letter was only about 3/4" wide by 1 1/2" or so long. I called the pedi's office and they left it up to us whether or not to do xrays etc. So we opted to wait it out since she seems fine. Anyone ever hear of this happening? Any thoughts?

And please if anyone has a young child (ours is 18 months) and has those on the fridge remove them until they are older. My dd has played with these for months and had never put them in her mouth and I never dreamed she would.


----------



## MamaSmurf (Jun 4, 2004)

Dear Mama,

If you have health insurance, I would get an x-ray. The reason I am suggesting this is just incase she had swallowed another magnet previously, if there are two magnets in her GI Tract they will adhere to each other and not come out.

Did you count all the magnets and figure out how many are missing? Better to know what you are dealing with YKWIM?

It wasn't to long ago that the MAGNETIX toys got pulled off shelves because kids were swallowing the tiny magnets and ending up in the hospital and I think several toddlers died.

I hope she passes it soon, if she did swallow it, good luck mama!

mamasmurf


----------



## mcamy (Aug 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaSmurf* 
It wasn't to long ago that the MAGNETIX toys got pulled off shelves because kids were swallowing the tiny magnets and ending up in the hospital and I think several toddlers died.
mamasmurf

I saw this recently too. Swallowing magnets is no joke. At least one toddler did die from having the magnets adhere to each other in their intestines. I would also have the x-ray done.


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies....I'll call today and see when I can get them done. I knew I heard some thing about magnets, but couldn't remember what. I am pretty sure it was just the one, but its better to be safe than sorry.

Thanks again.


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

Well dd saw the Dr. this afternoon and he used one of those metal detecting wands on her midsection and even though it did make an audible beep when he passed it by there he said "he didn't have confidence in the wand and thought it was over sensitive" and that "because she seems otherwise fine with regular bowel movements not to worry unless she is out of sorts". So basically I don't know any more than I did this AM! And now I'm not sure if I should insist on an Xray or what. It wasn't our regular Dr., but it was another one in the group. He did say he would speak to our pedi about it and see if he wants to take other measures.


----------



## NYMama27 (Jul 8, 2005)

i would most definitely insist on an x-ray. those magnets (if they are the ones i am thinking of) contain two smaller magnets which are glued together on the inside. if they become dislodged, or if she swallowed more than one magnet, as someone else said it could pinch her intestines and be very serious, if not fatal. if it were me i would take her to the ER.

good luck mama...


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes I would say get an X-Ray. Swallowing magnets is nothing to take lightly. I would for sure talk with your regular ped. and make your concerns be heard. Good Luck!


----------

